# Id



## Onthewater850 (May 2, 2017)

Northwest FL 
Poached some to put in my pond


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A Bacopa of some sort. I'll let the experts give further info.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Bacopa monneri?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

DutchMuch said:


> Bacopa monneri?


Yes


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Im so excited I got a plant ID correct.
I am truly a God now...
*flys away*


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I used to keep monneri years ago. It would put out those tiny lavender colored blossoms. They'd last a day.


----------

